# Rotauge statt hering?



## blackbird1993 (18. Juni 2011)

Hi

Mal eine kleine Frage...

Denkt ihr, es macht einen Unterschied, ob ich am Strand mit Heringsfetzen angele, oder mit Rotaugenfetzten?

Rotaugen hätte ich nämlich noch einige auf Vorrat!

Was meint ihr? Fisch ist Fisch oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Tipp (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*



muschtang schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Mal eine kleine Frage...
> 
> ...



Ich schätze schon, dass es einen Unterschied macht. Du bekomst aber eigentlich bei jedem Angelladen an der Küste geeignete Köderfische oder andere Naturköder.


----------



## monk2020 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

macht eig.kein unterschied! da jeder Fisch fast gleich riecht! Fisch ist Fisch! kannst ja auch mit ner halben Makrele auf Hecht und Zander Angeln!!


----------



## volkerm (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

Mach bitte keine Experimente, das bringt nichts.
Nimm Hering oder Sandaal.


----------



## monk2020 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

Es macht keinen Unterschied! Nimm die Rotaugen mit und du wirst es sehen gehen genau so gut wie Heringsfetzen!


----------



## NickAdams (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

Es gibt einen geschmacklichen Unterschied, doch der ist den Fischen egal. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## volkerm (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

Der Fettgehalt macht den Unterschied!
Aber macht mal.


----------



## blackbird1993 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

....en versuch isses wert!

Ich werde dann von meinen Erfahrungen berichten!


----------



## Magnumwerfer (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Mach bitte keine Experimente, das bringt nichts.
> Nimm Hering oder Sandaal.





volkerma schrieb:


> Der Fettgehalt macht den Unterschied!



|muahah:

Welche Fettgehaltsstufe wünschen die Hechte?


----------



## monk2020 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

#qStehen auf Fettig^^ hahahaha als ob nen Raubfisch nen unterschied macht ey!


----------



## Zander Janky (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Der Fettgehalt macht den Unterschied!
> Aber macht mal.


 

hab schon vieles gehört,oder gelesen aber das ist der knaller schlägt hin |muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Zander Janky (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

@ *volkerma* 

wenn ich Kunstköder benutze spielt da auch der Fettgehalt eine rolle |kopfkrat


----------



## monk2020 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

haha zu geil! aber jetzt weiß ich wieso ich mit kunstködern nichts fange! fettgehalt ist zu niedrig!


----------



## Magnumwerfer (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*



monk2020 schrieb:


> haha zu geil! aber jetzt weiß ich wieso ich mit kunstködern nichts fange! fettgehalt ist zu niedrig!




Also Lebertran drauf babben|supergri


----------



## monk2020 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

Ok werds versuchen!^^


----------



## Tradnats (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

Was ist denn das für ein Schwachsinn den ihr da schreibt, vonwegen Kunstköder bla bla...

Wenn ihr volkerma's Post nicht verstehen wollt, dann schreibt am besten garnichts...

Worauf er wahrscheinlich hinaus will ist, dass ein Herring mehr Öle usw. als ein Rotauge hat.
Somit auch einen stärkeren Geruch hat.

Ob dieser Unterschied fangentscheidend ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Probier es einfach mal aus ich denke aber mal, dass man auch mit Rotauge zu seinem Fisch kommt.


lG


----------



## Steinbuttt (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

Hallo Jungs,

so blödsinnig ist das keinesfalls, was volkerma da schreibt!

Sehr fetthaltige Fische wie eben Hering und auch Makrele, haben doch manchmal Vorteile gegenüber "normalen" Köderfischen. 
Ein großer Vorteil ist zB. die Lockspur die sie verbreiten! Ein öliger/fetthaltiger Heringsfetzen verbreitet nun mal eine doch etwas intensivere "Lockfahne" als der Fetzen eines Rotauges.

Stehen die Fische weiter entfernt, kann unter Umständen ein intensiver duftender Heringsfetzen einen Fisch doch eher anlocken bzw. von ihm gefunden werden!

Der zweite Vorteil ist, fetthaltige Fische sind nahrhafter!
Nicht umsonst wachsen hier bei uns zB. die Boddenhechte so schnell zu so kapitalen Fischen heran, weil sie sich eben hauptsächlich von den fetthaltigen/nahrhaften Heringen ernähren!

Und nicht umsonst verwenden Naturköder-Hechtangler (die Engländer haben das damals als erstes herausgefunden) im Winter selbst im Süßwasser, wo es gar keine Meeresfische gibt, sehr gern fetthaltige Fische wie eben Hering und Makrele, weil sie die durch die niedrigen Temperaturen trägen Hechte, eher durch ihren intensiveren Duft an den Köder locken und der Hecht eher bereit ist diesen zu nehmen, da er damit doch schneller und mit weniger Energieaufwand seinen Nahrungsbedarf deckt!

Andererseits habt ihr natürlich recht, warum nicht mal mit Plötzfetzen! Gerade jetzt im Sommer wo die Fische vor Energie strotzen, werden sie bestimmt nicht vor einem Plötzfetzen stehen und denken "Nööö, den eß ich nicht, ich hätte lieber Hering!"|supergri
Trotzdem bleibt die durch den höheren Fettgehalt intensivere Lockwirkung eines frischen Heringsfetzen! Hat ein Fisch aber einen Plötzfetzen erstmal gefunden, wird er auch diesen nehmen!

So Leute, und nun seit gnädig und fallt nicht so sehr über mich her!|supergri

Gruß Heiko


----------



## volkerm (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

Hallo Heiko,

gute Stellungnahme.
Ich war da etwas kürzer; schön, dass Du es ausgeführt hast!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

Natürlich wissen Fische intuitiv, dass fette Fische nahrhafter sind.

Jeder Raubfisch zieht einen Aal einem drögen Plötz vor.:m

Es zeugt nicht von Wissen oder guten Umgangsformen sich über jemanden lustig zu machen.
Schon gar nicht wenn er im Recht ist.#t


----------



## volkerm (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

Ach Prof,

lass die mal.
Was juckt es die deutsche Eiche, wenn...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Steinbuttt (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Also Lebertran drauf babben|supergri


 

@Magnumwerfer:

Und das ist garkeine so schlechte Idee!
Es gibt inzwischen einige Kunstköder-Spezialisten die ihre KuKö (vorallem Gummiköder), zusätzlich mit Locktinkturen tunen.
Versuche doch mal einen in Lebertran getauchten Gummifisch beim nächsten Versuch auf Zander.#6 Könnte direkt funktionieren.
Übrigends sind zB. die Berkley Gulp-Gummis ja auch nix anderes als mit Lockstoff versehene Gummiköder!
Ich bin da jetzt nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand des Wissens, aber es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es da bereits Gummis mit Lebertran-Aroma gibt!?|kopfkrat

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Zander Janky (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

@ Steinbuttt

Ich wälze meine Gummifische in Salz, und das funktioniert sehr gut. Auch wenn ich nicht all meine Fänge hier ins Board stelle#6

MfG


----------



## volkerm (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

Salz wie Fett hilft.


----------



## monk2020 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

macvhe es aber auch und es läuft super mit dem salz!#6


----------



## Tipp (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*



monk2020 schrieb:


> macvhe es aber auch und es läuft super mit dem salz!#6



Hattest du dich nicht grade noch drüber lustig gemacht und behauptet, dass Fische da keinen Unterschied machen?

Wieso salzt du sie denn dann?


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

Wo ihr alle wieder so schön friedlich seid, verrate ich euch noch den billigsten Lockstoff(für Kukös).:m

Sardellenpaste aus Tube. Bekommt man in fast jedem Supermarkt für `n Euro, ist salzig, fettig und für den menschlichen Gaumen abstossend.
Hat also alles was Fische mögen.

Kann man auf Kunstköder schmieren und in die "Taschen" von Softjerks usw..
Der Gestank bleiobt eine Weile und wenn man nix mehr riecht, den Köder abtrocknen und wieder einreiben.


Hab`s bisher nur im Süsswasser getestet.

Mögen aber Friedfische auch im Teig . . .|rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*



Tipp schrieb:


> Hattest du dich nicht grade noch drüber lustig gemacht und behauptet, dass Fische da keinen Unterschied machen?
> 
> Wieso salzt du sie denn dann?




Man kann sie in Salz einlegen(immer nach Farbe sortiert). Habe ich früher auch gemacht, geht aber besser.^


----------



## Tipp (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo ihr alle wieder so schön friedlich seid, verrate ich euch noch den billigsten Lockstoff(für Kukös).:m
> 
> Sardellenpaste aus Tube. Bekommt man in fast jedem Supermarkt, ist salzig, fettig und für den menschlichen Gaumen abstossend.
> Hat also alles was Fische mögen.
> ...



Danke, das werde ich versuchen.


----------



## monk2020 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

glaube iuch nicht!


----------



## Tipp (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*



monk2020 schrieb:


> glaube iuch nicht!



Das ist keine Glaubensfrage. Das sollte man selbst versuchen.  
Dadurch kann man es schnell rausfinden. Ich schätze wenn man sich immer nur auf seinen Glauben verlässt, dann lernt man kaum mal was dazu.


----------



## Zander Janky (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

wie Ich schon sagte,lege ich meine Gummifische in Salz ein...und Ich schwör da rauf, habe schon gute Erfoge erzielt da mache ich Euch nichts vor,könnt Ihr mir mit Gewissen glauben. #6


----------



## Jose (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

so viele posts an einem tag - und so viel untaugliche.
klar, alles was sich bewegt, alles was blitzt&blinkt geht -irgendwie...

was am meer noch mehr zählt ist die "lockspur" - und die wird von fett gelegt. volkerma weiß bescheid und hat einfach recht.


----------



## Jose (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

und noch 'n post:



monk2020 schrieb:


> #qStehen auf Fettig^^ hahahaha als ob nen Raubfisch nen unterschied macht ey!





Zander Janky schrieb:


> hab schon vieles gehört,oder gelesen aber das ist der knaller schlägt hin |muahah:|muahah:




eine gute umgangsform ist, bei themen, von denen man keine ahnung hat, erst mal zuzuhören, vorm "losprusten".

eine gute AB-user-strategie ist, den bereits verwarnungsbeschwerten ball flachestens zu halten.

ach, wie ist mir das jetzt in den sinn gekommen |kopfkrat


----------



## Tipp (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*



Zander Janky schrieb:


> wie Ich schon sagte,lege ich meine Gummifische in Salz ein...und Ich schwör da rauf, habe schon gute Erfoge erzielt da mache ich Euch nichts vor,könnt Ihr mir mit Gewissen glauben. #6



Das machen Angler ja schon seit Jahren und das ist ja auch nichts neues. Das ist aber doch ein ziemlich eindeutiges Indiz dafür, dass Geschmack bzw. Geruch Raubfische auf jeden Fall beeinflusst. 
Damit dürfte doch wohl auch eindeutig klar sein, dass es schon einen Unterschied macht ob man mit Tobis oder Heringen oder eben mit Rotaugen angelt.


----------



## Zander Janky (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*



Jose schrieb:


> und noch 'n post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Salz ist mir klar aber Fett.

Fett sagt mir überhaupt nichts, hab hier niemanden angegriffen^^


----------



## Steinbuttt (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo ihr alle wieder so schön friedlich seid, verrate ich euch noch den billigsten Lockstoff(für Kukös).:m
> 
> Sardellenpaste aus Tube. Bekommt man in fast jedem Supermarkt für `n Euro, ist salzig, fettig und für den menschlichen Gaumen abstossend.
> Hat also alles was Fische mögen.
> ...


 
Hallo Professor,

danke für den Tip, das werde ich auf jedenfall mal ausprobieren! Klingt für mich wirklich sehr "fängig"!#6

Das mit dem Salz kenne ich.
Matze Koch hat das auch mal in einem seiner Videos betont, was für ein hervorragender Geschmacksverstärker Salz bei Ködern ist und wie sehr die Fische eben auf salzige Köder stehen! Muß aber ehrlich gestehen, das ich es selber noch nicht damit probiert habe, sollte ich aber vieleicht mal tun!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## siloaffe (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*



Zander Janky schrieb:


> Salz ist mir klar aber Fett.
> 
> Fett sagt mir überhaupt nichts,




Überleg doch mal!!!|kopfkrat 

Das Ziehl der Räubers ist es so viele Energie/Kalorien wie nur möglich zu sich zu nehmen und dabei so wenig Energie/Kalorien wie nur möglich Verbrauchen. 

Dem entsprechend wird der Köder mit dem höheren Energiegehalt (Fett=Energie) Bevorzugt.

Zudem ist Fett ein Geschmacks/Geruchsträger und in gewissem Maase Wasserlöslich....... 

Ist die Lampe jetzt an gegangen??????|licht

LG Markus


----------



## Zander Janky (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Überleg doch mal!!!|kopfkrat
> 
> Das Ziehl der Räubers ist es so viele Energie/Kalorien wie nur möglich zu sich zu nehmen und dabei so wenig Energie/Kalorien wie nur möglich Verbrauchen.
> 
> ...


 

Ich sag hier zu ganichts mehr,weil ich keine Unruhe stiften möchte, und schon mal garnicht einer Verwarnung mir einhamstern!

zurück zum Thema bitte.

Ich schweige.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

Abgesehen davon das sich Fett so gut wie gar nicht in kaltem Wasser löst, vertreibt es eurer Meinung nach doch Lockstoffe, seltsam, das geht mir nicht ein.
Hier wird dem Beutefisch Hecht unterstellt er wählte zwischen Nährstoffarmer und Nährstoffreicher kost aus.

Sorry, das halte ich für eine Unterstellung ohne jeglich wissenschaftliche Begründung.

Jedoch, der Zweck heiligt die Mittel!!!


----------



## siloaffe (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon das sich Fett so gut wie gar nicht in kaltem Wasser löst, vertreibt es eurer Meinung nach doch Lockstoffe, seltsam, das geht mir nicht ein.
> Hier wird dem Beutefisch Hecht unterstellt er wählte zwischen Nährstoffarmer und Nährstoffreicher kost aus.
> 
> Sorry, das halte ich für eine Unterstellung ohne jeglich wissenschaftliche Begründung.
> ...




Du hast zum Teil recht wenn der Plötzfetzen gefunden wird wird er genommen das steht außer Frage!!!!! 

Aber der Fisch ist kein Mensch!

Er nimt bekantlich gerüche in geringsten mengen wahr und wenn sich en Zehntel Gram Fett im Wasser verteilt ist das besser wie NIX! 

Warum Sind denn alle Räuber Lockstoffe in Öl gelöst (Öl=Fett) wenn das doch nix bringt da es sich ja im Wasser nicht auflöst???? 

LG Markus


----------



## Magnumwerfer (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

Weil das nur Propaganda der Industrie ist und verkaufsfördernd.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Du hast zum Teil recht wenn der Plötzfetzen gefunden wird wird er genommen das steht außer Frage!!!!!
> 
> Aber der Fisch ist kein Mensch!
> 
> ...



Stimmt sonst hätten wir Fischflossen. Spaß bei Seite.|kopfkrat

"Ein Zehntel Gramm Fett im Wasser verteilt"
Wenn es sich nicht löst, befindet es sich im Wasser verteilt auf ca. 0,1qmm, da hat der Hecht lange zu suchen. Praktisch die Stecknadel im Heuhaufen.


----------



## volkerm (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

5te Seite- klasse!

Was Helden!

V


----------



## barschkönig (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

Man muss aber auch bedenken das Raubfische oder generell Fische viel viel bessere Gerüche wahrnehmen können als Menschen, da reicht so ein kleiner Tropfen aus oder wiso benutzt man Lockstoffe beim Stippen? Im Fluss verteilen sich diese kleinen Geruchsteilchen sehr weit sodass die Fische es riechen können.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon das sich Fett so gut wie gar nicht in kaltem Wasser löst, vertreibt es eurer Meinung nach doch Lockstoffe, seltsam, das geht mir nicht ein.
> Hier wird dem Beutefisch Hecht unterstellt er wählte zwischen Nährstoffarmer und Nährstoffreicher kost aus.
> 
> Sorry, das halte ich für eine Unterstellung ohne jeglich wissenschaftliche Begründung.
> ...



Grosser Unfug!

Fett kann man schmecken und da Fische, in ihrer jetzigen Form, schon viel länger existieren als Menschen, sind sie auch perfekt an ihren Lebensraum angepasst.

Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass Raubfische fette Fische als Nahrung bevorzugen.

Warum?

Weil alle tierischen Organismen ständig Proteine und körpereigene Moleküle an ihre Umwelt abgeben(ja, auch du Magnumwerfer) und andere Organismen(in unserem Fall Raubfische), sie aufnehmen und zuordenen können.

Sie haben im Laufe der Evolution "gelernt", die Gerüche/Geschmäcker verschiedenen Opfern zuzuordnen, da jedes seinen eigenen Duft hat.


Wasser eignet sich als Träger ganz hervorragend und Fische haben einen extrem guten Geschmachks- und Geruchssinn.
Ein Aal z.B. kann einzelne(!) Geruchs- und Geschmacksmoleküle wahrnehmen und andere Fische sind nicht viel schlechter.:m
Das soll heissen, dass die langen Kohlenwasserstoffketten sich nicht lösen müssen denn wenn ein Fisch solche Moleküle aufnimmt, weiß er was ihn erwartet.


Fett zu erriechen gibts sogar bei Säugetieren. Zitat Wikipedia:" Es wurden Hinweise gefunden, nach denen ein Fettgeschmack – neben den  bereits bekannten Geschmacksrichtungen salzig, sauer, süß, bitter und umami  – eine weitere Qualität des Geschmackssinns darstellen könnte: In  Mäusen führen in der Nahrung enthaltene Fettsäuren wie Linolsäure zu  einer Aktivierung von Geschmackssinneszellen und Nervenzellen in den  geschmacksrelevanten Bereichen des Gehirns."


So, jetzt du wieder.:m|wavey:


----------



## daci7 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

@ TE: Auf Hornfisch, der ja eher ein Augenräuber ist wirds keinen bis minimalen Unterschied machen. Damit wäre auch das Thema KuKö abgehakt - Es werden einfach andere Reizschemata (optisch, haptisch) angesprochen.

Nachts auf Dorsch und Platte, die dann ja eher mit der Nase auf Futtersuche gehn wird es mMn schon einen Unterschied machen, da (wie bereits beschrieben) einfach eine schwächere Duftspur von den Fischen ausgeht. 

PS: Ich würde nicht so weit gehen zu sagen, dass ein Raubfische einen fettigen Fisch vorziehen würde. Raubtiere sind bekanntermaßen Opportunisten und nehmen jeden leichten Happen. Der Unterschied ist, dass der Heringsfetzen einfach schneller gefunden wird udn dadurch eine größere Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Erfolg bietet. Wenn große Schwärme an Heringen oder Maränen vorhanden sind, dann sind diese eben eine "leichte" Beute und werden öfter gefressen, heißt aber nicht, dass ein Rotauge was nebenherschwimmt verschmäht wird.

PPS: Die Löslichkeit von Öl in Wasser kann man nicht mit Ja/Nein beantworten - es handelt wich vielmehr um einen Prozess. Bei warmem Wasser kann sich das aus dem Fisch austretende Fett schneller im Wasser lösen und einzelne Moleküle werden aufgrund von Strömungen schneller über eine größere Fläche verteilt. Bei kälterem Wasser ist die ganze Geschichte nur langsamer. Das heißt nicht, dass sich kein Öl lösen würde, es dauert nur einfach länger bzw. das Öl löst sich in mehr Wasser. Das Resultet ist eine deutlich längere Lockwirkung, da die Fette länger im Fisch bleiben.

PPPS: Zur Geruchswahrnehmung von Fischen, welche teilweise beachtlich ist(!!!):_*
"The functional organization of the fish olfactory system.*_" - Hamdani el H; Doving KB


> [SIZE=-1]The latter substances act as detergents interacting both  with water and with lipids. Bile salts are important in fat digestion  and are re-used in the so-called entero-hepatic circulation. The fish olfactory system is extremely sensitive to bile acids[/SIZE]


Man findet darüber ne ganze Mege, besonders für Lachs, Aal und Wels.

|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

Kurzer Nachtrag.

Das Zeug heißt Anchovispaste und nicht Sardellenpaste und ist von Kaufland. :m

Schön auf dem Köder verteilen und auch wenn nach einigen Würfen kaum noch etwas zu sehen ist, solange der Gufi danach stinkt, isses OK.

Einfach mal erneuern wenn der Geruch nachlässt.


----------



## Küstenfuchs (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*



muschtang schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Mal eine kleine Frage...
> 
> ...




MOIN!!

Kleine Gegenfrage:

Meinst du speziell das Brandungsangeln, oder suchst du irgendeine Methode, deine Rotaugen einzusetzen?


----------



## blackbird1993 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

Hi

Was hab ich da nur angezettelt 

@küstenfuchs

Ich meinte das speziell aufs brandungsangeln bezogen, da ich ab nächste woche donnerstag wieder in DK bin, und da ich ganz in Strandnähe (300m jehaaa!) wohne werde ich viel Zeit beim Brandungsangeln verbringen!

Und ich habe mir jetzt schon einiges an ködern bereitgestellt, Flusskrebse u.s.w....und damit ich sofort am ersten abend loslegen kann und nicht erst heringe besorgen muss, wollte ich mir ein Rotauge mitnehmen, und es in fetzten anbieten!


----------



## Küstenfuchs (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

Hi!

Solltest du über Flensburg fahren und noch vor Ladenschluss
die Grenze passieren, empfiehlt sich ein Zwischenstopp bei Fishermans Partner, im Scandinavia Park, letzte Ausfahrt vor der Grenze. Dort bekommst du alles was du brauchst, auch die Erlaubnisscheine für Dänemark.
Wichtig: Kleine Kühlbox für die Würmer mitnehmen, sonst hast du nicht viel Freude dran...

Petri
Küstenfuchs


----------



## blackbird1993 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

Oke danke für den Tipp, Erlaubnisschein brauche ich aber noch nicht, da noch 2 Monate unter 18


----------



## Steinbuttt (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*



muschtang schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Was hab ich da nur angezettelt


 
Wieso, das war doch mal wieder eine sehr schöne und vor allem interessante Diskussionsrunde, die doch auch recht "friedlich" ablief!#6 

Dafür sind doch solche Foren da!:q

Und bestimmt hat auch der eine oder andere dabei noch was gelernt!?;+

Ich auf jedenfall, denn das mit Professors "Anchovis-Paste" werde ich bestimmt demnächst mal ausprobieren!#6


Und als "krönenden Abschluß" Deines Threads, solltest Du dann in DK eine Rute mit Heringsfetzen und eine mit Plötzfetzen fischen und nach Deinem Urlaub hier dann das Ergebnis posten!:q

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Rosi (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*



muschtang schrieb:


> Ich meinte das speziell aufs brandungsangeln bezogen, da ich ab nächste woche donnerstag wieder in DK bin, und da ich ganz in Strandnähe (300m jehaaa!) wohne werde ich viel Zeit beim Brandungsangeln verbringen!


Moin und denkst du daß es dort Hechte in der Brandung gibt?


----------



## Brikz83 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

@ Tinca
Von wegen für Menschen ungenießbar, ich LIEBE Achovispaste!!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> @ Tinca
> Von wegen für Menschen ungenießbar, ich LIEBE Achovispaste!!!!



Ja es gibt Leute die haben keine Ekelgrenze . . .:m

Aber tröste dich, du hast halt `n Geschmack wie `n Fisch.:q

|wavey:


----------



## Kretzer83 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja es gibt Leute die haben keine Ekelgrenze . . .:m
> 
> Aber tröste dich, du hast halt `n Geschmack wie `n Fisch.:q
> 
> |wavey:



So wie mich, ich mag das Zeug auch gerne, Toast mit etwas Frischkäse, Tomaten und der Paste^^.  Habe es beim Angeln auch schon öffters getestet, aber keinen Unterschied gemerkt.

Dann für die Extremisten hier: SQUID Sauce aus nem Asialaden. Das ist Anchovis Extrakt, Zucker und Salz (und etwas Wasser). Aber bekommt das blos nicht auf die Kleidung!


----------



## Brikz83 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber tröste dich, du hast halt `n Geschmack wie `n Fisch.:q


 
sagt meine Freundin auch |kopfkrat.......


----------



## blackbird1993 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

@rosi

Hechte ganz sicher nicht!


----------



## daci7 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> @ Tinca
> Von wegen für Menschen ungenießbar, ich LIEBE Achovispaste!!!!



Sitzt du vielleicht vom Angeln ab un zu im Schneidersitz am Wasser und flüsterst vor dich hin ....
















"Ommmmm ... ich muss den Fisch fühlen ... ich muss eins werden mit dem Fisch ... Ommmm ... Ich muss wie ein Fisch denken ... Ich muss eins werden mit dem Fisch ... Ommmm ... ich bin ein Fisch ... ich bin ein Fisch ... ICH BIN EIN FISCH ... ICH BIN EIN *FISCH!"*


----------



## Brikz83 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

Hör gefälligst auf mich beim Angeln zu beobachten!!!


----------



## Fynn_sh (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

Ob nun Hering oder Rotauge...der absolute Bringer wird beides nicht werden 

Nimm dir lieber Watt- und Seeringelwürmer mit bzw. besorg sie dir da, wird in 99% auf Dorsch und Platte besser funktionieren :m


----------



## blackbird1993 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

oke werde dann dort würmer besorgen!


----------



## chivas (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

dass sich fette nicht in wasser lösen, sollte eigentlich bekannt sein (?).
wer in der schule nicht aufgepaßt hat, kann ja einfach mal nen schluck pflanzenöl aus muttis küche in ne tasse wasser schütten. bin gespannt, wann daraus eine homogene flüssigkeit entstanden ist ^^

fette sind aber träger von aromen (und werden daher z.b. in der parfüm-herstellung eingesetzt).

diese aromen sind aber teilweise auch wasserlöslich.

von daher kann ein höherer fettanteil sicherlich eine "bessere" duftspur hinterlassen. muss er aber nicht. oft wird er einfach eine größere "fettspur" hinterlassen^^

(auch bei der menschlichen ernährung kann es ganz hilfreich sein, zu wissen, dass auch einige vitamine nicht wasserlöslich sind. salat ist in aller regel erst dann "gesund", wenn er auch mit etwas fett gegessen wird :m)


----------



## Magnumwerfer (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

Gestern versuchte ein 70er Hecht meinen Wobbler ohne Fett zu erwischen, er übte noch und biss vorbei, dann nahm ich einen anderen Wobbler ohne Fett und er übte wieder, die Krönung, beim dritten Wobbler ohne Fett, konnte er es und hing am Haken. Ich weiß nicht ob ich Ihn mit Fett schon beim ersten Wobbler erwischt hätte.  Oder wäre er mit Fett am Wobbler schon hundert Meter vor dem Fang-Platz an meinen Haken gegangen ?|rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

Eher nicht, aber evtl. hättest du mehr Bisse gehabt.:m


----------



## chivas (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

fangt jetzt aber bitte nicht damit an, eure kukös vor dem einsatz in altes motoröl zu tauchen ^^


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

vielleicht wäre er ja mit Fett auch auf dem Wobbler ausgerutscht:m


----------



## Henryhst (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

Ich konnte noch keinen unterschied zwischen Plötz und Hering feststellen zumindest beim hechtfischen nicht erh so das Plötz immer fische bringt zumindest im sund...

Nimm einfach deine plötzen mit und probier es aus eine mit watt eine mit plötzfetzen und denn vlt noch in lebertran getunkt sollte eigentlich funktionieren...wie gesagt versuch macht klug...aber das berichten nicht vergessen...

lg Henryhst


----------



## blackbird1993 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

Hi

Also hier mein versprochener Angelbericht!

Gestern gings zum Strand!

(Süßwasser)fischfetzen vs Flusskrebse vom Aldi stand zum Test aus! Nebenbei möchte ich erwähnen, das dies meine allerersten selbstgefangenen Meeresfische sind!#6

Zeit: von ~20.00 Uhr bis ~ 24:00 Uhr

Wetter: ca 18 °, auflandiger Wind, bewölkt, geringer Wellengang

Wurfweite: ca 20 - 30 m

Ergebnis: 4 Platte an einer einzigen Rute mit Einhakenmontage

2 Steinbutt gingen auf Fischfetzen
2 Flundern auf Flusskrebse

Die größeren Fische gingen auf Flusskrebse!

Also ich persöhnlich fühle mich sehr bestätigt, und werde es heute nochmal versuchen, diesmal mit mehr Schnüren im Wasser!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (5. August 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

Rotaigen taugen nichts fuer die Ostsee. Hering faengt auch nur bedingt.
am besten sind sandaale, seeringel und wattwuermer oder Krabben

Falls Du Tauwuermer hast bring diese mit.
angel diese pur und koch zuhause Salzwasser(mindestens 10% loesung) ab und nimm ne kleine Flasche davon mit. 
Zusaetzlich eine kleine Spritze und fuell die Wurmer damit. Funktioniert super fuer Flunder und strombutt und Aal. bekommst sogar Dorsche damit im Winter.
Im Suesswasser geht das auch super.
Fast vergessen. Zieh die wuermer auf mit einer Koedernadel fuer koederfische!


----------



## MeFo_83 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Rotauge statt hering?*

geht doch nix über heringsfetzen 
einfrieren, auftauen, einfrieren und wieder zum angeln auftauen. wenn sie nur fürs fischen genommen werden.
dann haben sie nen schönen strengen geruch  (hering soll ja schnell "ölig" werden)
geile sache für Horni, Dorsch und Platte. jedenfals meine erfahrung


----------

